# GI Monitor



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*GI Monitor*














View in iTunesView in AndroidView in Blackberry App WorldPrice: FREECategory: MedicalUpdated: Nov 02, 2010Current Version: 3.2.33.2.3 (iOS 4.0 Tested)Size: 8.6 MBLanguages: English, GermanSeller: WellApps© WellApps 2010Rated 4+Requirements: Compatible with iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad. Requires iOS 3.0 or later*Description*GI Monitor from WellApps, LLC.For more detail, please visit http://www.wellapps.com/GI Monitor is a symptom logging application for patients with IBD (Inflammatory Bowel Disease), Crohn's or Ulcerative Colitis. The app allows patients to easily and accurately log symptoms and provide this data to their doctors for optimal treatment. In addition, patients can see correlations between symptoms, meals and medications.


----------

